# Gentlemen , what do you like about your wife or significant other?



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I shamelessly copied the idea for this thread from another female poster in the Ladies section.
Because I read the replies and was truly impressed.

We all know this is a relationship help forum and many are here seeking help to fix their broken relationships. 

Philosopher Albert Camus once said:

_" In the midst of winter, I found there was, within me, an invincible summer, and that makes me happy.."_

Sometimes no matter how bad things are, it feels nice, and helps somewhat, to remember the good things in a person.

Things are good between my wife and I,
So, I'll start.

What I like about my wife is that she is fun to be with. We have lots of time laughing and poking fun at each other, even though sometimes we argue and even vehemently disagree.
I also like that she does not need money from me, she's financially independent, but choose to stay and be in love with me. 
Of course there's stuff she does that annoy's me ,but the likes far outweigh the dislikes.
She respects me.
We've been married for quite some time and I actually look forward to spending the rest of my life together with her.
I think she's a great woman and a wife, 
And I like that.


Put aside all feelings of bitterness for a while and feel free to post _anything _you like/liked about your wife/ woman, or maybe even your ex wife / STBXW.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Good idea, CM. Let's see:

- She's upbeat. My wife has a lot of reason to be bitter about life; she had a rough childhood and besides her son, was pretty much abandoned by everyone who she cared about before me. Despite that, she has been - since the day I met her - optimistic, positive, always-happy, in love with life. Her positive energy is inspiring.

- She's hilarious. We rag on each other non-stop and she can take it as well as dish it out.

- She supports me, believes in me, pushes me to do my best - both in my career and personally. She respects me, defends me, and talks me up to anyone who will listen.

- She's generous to a fault.

- She's a talented artist across several media, which I admire, since I have zero artistic talent.

Do I even need to say that she has a gorgeous smile that still makes me melt after 17 years? Neither of us are as young or toned as we once were but my physical attraction has never been stronger. I love her.

Even if she does test my patience every dang day.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

She's funny and fun to be with. Great to talk to, we can talk about everything or nothing. Keeps me calm. She puts up with me, I can't imagine I'm very easy to live with. And she just makes me feel good being in the same room.


----------



## Ryan_sa (May 8, 2012)

She has a fantastic sense of humour, 
She believes in me more than I believe in myself
Gorgeous body
generous
Loving 
Kind
fun to be with 
I could go on and on, Im just lucky to have her in my life


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

My wife is more patient, tolerant and understanding than I could ever be.
She is a loyal partner me and a loving mother to our children.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

A deep loyalty to me, our kids and her family.
A wicked sense of humor that usually makes me stop for a minute to think what she's saying and then bust up.
Always thinks the best of others.
Doesn't like or participate in gossip that's negative.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> My wife is more patient, tolerant and understanding than I could ever be.
> She is a loyal partner me and a loving mother to our children.



Sounds like my wife.
I am very impatient at times , but she tends to cancel out that part of me because she is verrrrry patient.
That's why I defer to her a lot.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful
respectful
Great mother
independent
not needy
doesn't allow her emotions to control her
easy going


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Kobo said:


> *Great mother*



I like your list, especially this^^^one.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW has given me the relationship I always dreamed of. She is the most completely beautiful woman I have ever known. She admires, respects and loves me, and she knows how to show me that she does. Not a day goes by that I don't feel the butterflies as I'm coming home to her. She is very intelligent and often has a different way of looking at things which is a perfect balance to my analytical views of things. She has a type of empathy that I have never seen in a person before, and uses it to help others and to guide our relationship. She is a determined and all in kind of person as well as loyal and dedicated. While she can be trying at times, I know she will use all the things that she is to defend me and our relationship to the end.


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

My wife

- is beautiful
- has a great smile
- works hard for me and kids
- drives me to be a better man
- loves the Lord
- is fun to hang out with
- hasn't let herself go in the least
- is fun in bed
- smells great all the time
- cooks like a chef
- is a good steward of what we have

Need I go on?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

very intelligent
introspective
empathetic
good mother
sexy, beautiful
adventurous
loves God, nature
has a golden heart

Thanks, CM, sometimes I get into rabbit holes about the A and it's good to think about and remember what made me fall in love with her in the first place.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad my thread gave you inspiration! 

Love all the replies here too!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

After being with abusive women, having one who is so clearly my team-mate and doing nice things for me every day... 

it's a wonderful life.


----------

